
Ask HN: How do I return to the industry after a two-year sabbatical? - kilroy123
I took off two years to travel around the world. I learned so much from visiting every continent and meeting people from all walks of life.<p>I truly am a different person now, and I think I learned so much about life to help me be a better person.<p>However, I didn&#x27;t do much coding or software work in that time.<p>I couldn&#x27;t pass a leet coding interview if my life depended on it. I&#x27;m very out of practice and out of the loop.<p>What should I put on my resume? What should I try to learn or do to get back to work? Now seems like it is the worst time ever to go back. Is my career in big trouble?<p>I mostly did frontend work (angular) with some node or python backend work.
======
imtavi
Welcome back! Sounds like it was very worthwhile. I did something similar a
few years back and felt similarly out of the loop.

What worked for me was briefly brushing up on my data structures and
algorithms, and then bombing several interviews. After eventually not bombing
a few real interviews, I felt like I was back in the game.

On a resume, I would list your time as a sabbatical if you did no coding
during that time, and I wouldn't give it more than a sentence of space. If you
did even a little coding, I would focus more on what you coded.

Your decision to travel doesn't mean that your career is in trouble! You may
or may not run into obstacles finding work during this time. Just be sure to
prepare for a possibly lengthy process.

------
AnimalMuppet
We hired a guy who had been out of software for a decade. It was a risk to do
so, because what if he can't do it anymore? What if he's so rusty that he's
worthless? So we hired him to a three-month trial period, at a reduced salary.
If he worked out, we would keep him and give him a substantial raise; if he
didn't, well, it cost us three months of reduced salary, so the risk wasn't
all that high. He worked out, and we kept him.

I think that structuring things like that might help if companies are
reluctant to hire you because of rust.

As for leet code: There's plenty of places that don't interview that way. I
couldn't pass one, either, and I've been coding professionally for 35 years.
Don't worry about those kinds of questions. If you're and angular programmer,
leet code isn't really what your job is, and therefore it really isn't what
interviewers should be asking. If they are, that's their problem, not yours.
Go somewhere else.

~~~
kilroy123
I would be totally ok with the arrangement. I've been doing light work this
past month and it's definitely coming back to me.

~~~
imtavi
I would caution you to only go for that type of reduced salary arrangement as
a last resort. 2 years out is very different from a decade, and getting a job
at market salary is probably well within your reach. A company so concerned
that you might not meet the bar that they don't want to pay you what you're
worth is also more likely to decide that you don’t, in fact, meet the bar.

------
dyeje
Just grind leetcode and start applying. There's no trick here really. I don't
think your career is in trouble, it just make take a while to get that first
job back. Maybe reach out to former colleagues and see if you have an in
somewhere.

------
HAL9OOO
Are you me? In the exact same boat, 'stuck' in Thailand right now. Curious to
see other people's replies but as for me I've been trying to work on some
hobby projects to build up some confidence again. Also have a gut feeling with
my personality I need to work for myself somehow, but that scares me.

~~~
kilroy123
I'm "stuck" in Turkey and plotting my return to California. However, I feel
it's better to wait until next year.

I almost went to Thailand to get "stuck" there. :)

~~~
HAL9OOO
Same same but different :). Would you be interested in chatting, maybe giving
each other support or ideas? There's another guy in this thread with similar
problems, maybe we can join a discord together.

~~~
kilroy123
I'd be up to chatting. You can email me at <hn username> at Google email
service .com

------
HelloKittyMan
I'm in a similar bind. Quit my job to go traveling then that ended up
transitioning to a stay at home extended vacation / do what I want all day
kind of thing when the pandemic hit, and now I've started looking for jobs
again after a year.

Had a number of interviews, 2 onsite, but all have been failures where I've
failed out at one stage or another on the way. Sometimes I have a good idea
why, other times it feels very opaque. Somewhat depressing experience. Looks
like I'm gonna have to do another round of resume submissions / recruiter
screens and so forth from there for a second interview loop.

------
softbiz
I took 3 years off to pursue a non-technical business. On returning, I
researched new technologies I was interested in, and created my own
hobby/open-source projects in those areas. This allowed me to ramp back and
learn something current, and also I was able to share these example with
potential employers.

------
throw51319
What were your top 3 favorite spots?

You prob just gotta get fresh with a frontend framework if that's what you
want to continue to do. Then also grind out leetcoding stuff/interview trivia.
Own the fact you took off if they bring it up. Set the tone.

~~~
kilroy123
Mexico, South Africa, and Australia.

------
seige
I am in a similar boat as you though I am at a year's mark. I've been hacking
on a project to get back to the game.

If you or anyone else in this thread is interested in a side project, holler
at me.

~~~
HAL9OOO
Hey I might be interested, at the very least we can have a chat. What's your
email/contact? Don't have anything in your profile.

